# Flower stem flops like a wet noodle



## Chris (Dec 17, 2009)

My sukhakuli is putting up a flower  but the stem or stalk is not sturdy at ALL . It's over 2 inches long, and the first inch is solid, but then at the halfway point the stem and flower just flop over face down into the leaves. It looks like an upside down letter 'U'. 

Adding to my anxiety, I don't know how long it takes for sukhakuli to open. It's been 2 weeks (feels like 2 months, you know...) and just a little bit of the top hood petal is lifting up so it looks from the side like a mouth starting to open but the side petals of the flower haven't stretched open or begun to uncross yet. 

I know I'm probably just being a Nervous Nelly, but as an inexperienced grower, the few flowers I've enjoyed in the past all had very sturdy stems. Am I just being impatient, or is something else going on? 

Thanks for your wisdom,
Chris


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry...its normal. As the stem grows, the bud will be lifted up with it.


----------



## etex (Dec 17, 2009)

My villosum did the same thing. Started spiking then flopped over."Like a wet noodle" is a good description! Thought a cool breeze got to it and it was reacting. Moved it to a more sheltered location. A week later noticed the bud was starting to open slowly, so I gave it a hand and staked it, now it's growing upward all by itself and the bloom is half way open. Sometimes, it takes a long time for the bloom to open. I was on bud watch with my spicerianum for a long time. Diane


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2009)

Not really a big problem, but a culture tweak could help them into priapism in the future...

There's a chance the light is a little too weak. Boost the light a little. Warm temps along with lower light can lead to spikes that develop fast and floppy. Drop the temps a little at night (but not below what the plant can tolerate obviously). If the plant gets too dry, spike can be floppy- the cells in that spike need water to stay plumped up (but of course don't water too frequently! Just don't let them get bone dry). and... give them some gentle wind. Sometimes a breeze encourages stronger spikes because the plant sort of realizes it needs to hold that flower up so the bugs can see it. 

-Ernie


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Sometimes a breeze encourages stronger spikes because the plant sort of realizes it needs to hold that flower up so the bugs can see it.



Fascinating. Who would have known (except you guys and gals :clap 

Yes about the other conditions, too. Ernie, it's like you're a psychic. It has been darker, I've had the heat turned up during these cold nights, and of course the heater dries things out. 

I will be posting pictures when the flower finally opens. 

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## etex (Dec 18, 2009)

Great tips!! Thanks Ernie!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 18, 2009)

Chris said:


> Ernie, it's like you're a psychic.



For my next trick...  Glad to help; "gladder" I got it right.  

-Ernie


----------



## Roth (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe it needs viagra...

Other than that, what Ernie said. wardii and sukhakhulii can make floppy stems that abort if they are not watered on time...


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Maybe it needs viagra...



:rollhappy:i was going to suggest fertilizing with viagra last night...but i refrained myself


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Not really a big problem, but a culture tweak could help them into priapism in the future...
> 
> -Ernie



I thought he meant viagra in the fertilizer also!


----------

